
Building Quake Live : John Carmack - kqr2
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/3946/building_quake_live_carmack_speaks.php?print=1
======
aaronblohowiak
I wonder if there is any hope that they will open the plugin up to other
developers. Even more, I wish they would have used Unity3d, but for entirely
selfish reasons.. granted, porting their assets might have been a bigger
challenge than turning their rendering engine into a browser plugin, but I
digress.

We are seeing a trend towards in-browser 3d experiences. The built-in 3d
accelerator cards are widespread and "good enough" now in ubiquitous computing
that the time is coming where Adobe will have to buy or build their own
solution.

~~~
jrockway
_The built-in 3d accelerator cards are widespread and "good enough" now in
ubiquitous computing that the time is coming where Adobe will have to buy or
build their own solution._

Hopefully, the next generation of "browser plugins" (like Flash) will be
completely Free Software. Flash has been a nightmare, because it generally
works well -- except it crashes a lot, and Adobe won't release it on
"unpopular" platforms. We can't keep doing things like that, we need the web
to stay open. Otherwise the web is going to become AOL 2.0, 20 years too late.

~~~
cellis
I'll take a closed, consistent deployment experience (flash), over an open and
free,yet inconsistently implemented one (the _real_ nightmare that is css) any
day.

~~~
jrockway
Except with 4 official versions of Flash out in the wild, combined with the
open source versions to support platforms Adobe neglects, there is no
consistency that you can rely on.

Welcome to the web. If you want users to have a consistent experience, write a
desktop app.

